

SEO – Uploading Files With Optimized Name - Tomino
http://tomasdostal.com/seo-uploading-files-with-optimized-name/

======
splatzone
Why do people choose to encode the filename instead of preserving it?

~~~
Tomino
to ensure uniqueness

